# Shell Script von einem Unterverzeichnis aufrufen?



## MartinPrange (15. Mai 2004)

Hi,
mal sehen ob ich hier richtig bin...
Vorweg: Ich bin Anfänger in der Shell Script Programmierung und auch noch bei Linux.....

Ich habe ein Shell Script erstellt das auch das tut was es soll, leider aber nur in dem Verzeichnis in dem es liegt- 2 Dateien sollen getauscht werden. Wenn ich nun das Script in ein anderes Verzeichnis kopiere funktioniert es nicht mehr. 
Meine Frage: Wie muss ich meine Befehle in der Script Datei ändern das es quasi global funktioniert?

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Eure Tipps
 Martin


----------



## hulmel (15. Mai 2004)

Das kommt darauf an wie Du die Pfade beim kopieren angibst.
Wenn sie relativ sind, könnte das beim Verschieben der Prozedur nicht mehr klappen.
Ansonsten wäre eine Codeschnipsel recht Hilfreich.


----------



## MartinPrange (16. Mai 2004)

*Der gewünschte Codeschnipsel*

Hallo,
der Code des Scripts lautet:

mv unt_1/da2 da2
cp da1 unt_1/da2
cp da2 da1
rm da2

Es werden die Inhalte von 2 Dateien getauscht, aber die Dateinamen beibehalten.

Vielen Dank 
Martin


----------



## Sinac (16. Mai 2004)

> mv unt_1/da2 da2
> cp da1 unt_1/da2
> cp da2 da1
> rm da2



Wenn du den Pfad oder Dateinamen direkt eingibst, also z.b. "unt_1/da2"
dann heißt das quasi "./unt_1/da2", also wird der Pfad in dem Verzeichniss gesucht in dem du grade bist.

Ein Beispiel dazu:

Du befindest dich in /var und möchtest in das Verzeihniss /etc
- Wenn du "cd etc" eingibts bedeutet das du willst in /var/etc
- Du müsstet also den ganze Pfad angeben also "cd /etc"

Hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MartinPrange (17. Mai 2004)

*Dankeschön!*

@hulmel
@Sinac

Vielen Dank euch beiden, das Ihr mit einem Newbie so viel Geduld habt.

Ich habs jetzt dank euren Anmerkungen zum laufen bekommen.
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Martin


----------

